# Warning



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just a word of caution to anyone who is also in the Balickbayan status as I am. I just returned from a "Visa Run" to Singapore which included side trips to Indonesia & Maylasia. No problems throughout the trip including going through customs & immigration many times going out & returning to Singapore. The final flight to return to the Philippines was a flight from Singapore to Manila(and thence on to Iloilo). Approached the checkin counter at the Singapore Airport only to be rejected from receiving a boarding pass. I told her I was afforded the Balickbayan status and showed her our Marriage License, also tried to showher my previous stamps in my Passport which she refused to view. She required a outgoing ticket no matter what I said. The woman did not know that she should have boarded me and she totally refused to listen to any reason. I had to hurridly purchase online a ticket out of the Philippines to Singapore for $70.00, then I was given a Boarding Pass. Upon getting home I sent a complaint to them which I expect no action will be taken on. I will never fly with Jet Star again and would recommend others to stay away as their people are not well versed or trained in what they are supposed to do under different circumstances.

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> Just a word of caution to anyone who is also in the Balickbayan status as I am. I just returned from a "Visa Run" to Singapore which included side trips to Indonesia & Maylasia. No problems throughout the trip including going through customs & immigration many times going out & returning to Singapore. The final flight to return to the Philippines was a flight from Singapore to Manila(and thence on to Iloilo). Approached the checkin counter at the Singapore Airport only to be rejected from receiving a boarding pass. I told her I was afforded the Balickbayan status and showed her our Marriage License, also tried to showher my previous stamps in my Passport which she refused to view. She required a outgoing ticket no matter what I said. The woman did not know that she should have boarded me and she totally refused to listen to any reason. I had to hurridly purchase online a ticket out of the Philippines to Singapore for $70.00, then I was given a Boarding Pass. Upon getting home I sent a complaint to them which I expect no action will be taken on. I will never fly with Jet Star again and would recommend others to stay away as their people are not well versed or trained in what they are supposed to do under different circumstances.
> 
> Fred


Actually that person might have read the law, which states the returning Filipino is supposed to be out of the Philippines for a year. I do understand that is not how it is usually done since my asawa and myself have taken a trip out of the country for a few days and received the stamp. The following are from the BI site and a Philippine Embassy site. Do I want the letter of the law followed of course not, but if it is I have no gripe
.

Balikbayan Privilege

Balikbayan Program | Embassy of the Philippines

Chuck


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have heard of others facing this as well. When I did my BB run I had a throwaway ticket from when I went to the US. I bought it far enough out to use it twice. Still disposable, but got my money's worth out of it. 

I have not used the service but there is a ticket rental company out there. $10 to rent a ticket. Apparently they buy refundable tickets and after you use it to board, they cancel it. Not a bad deal...


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I will always buy a cheap throw away as insurance in case I encounter the one agent like this. Did you ask for the supervisor manager?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

It was just a shock to be treated in the manner we were when the year prior in Hong Kong, they only asked to view the Marriage License. I do realize that the airline is only covering their *ss but to be so demeaning and demanding to paying customers is inexcuseable. Then to top it off TigerAir whom I wound up buying a ticket from as fast as possible has a no refund policy. All in all it was a good little vacation with sightseeing & such then this incident seemed to spoil it.

Intending to start the 13A process now anyway so this may be the last Balickbayan stamp I get.

Fred


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> It was just a shock to be treated in the manner we were when the year prior in Hong Kong, they only asked to view the Marriage License. I do realize that the airline is only covering their *ss but to be so demeaning and demanding to paying customers is inexcuseable. Then to top it off TigerAir whom I wound up buying a ticket from as fast as possible has a no refund policy. All in all it was a good little vacation with sightseeing & such then this incident seemed to spoil it.
> 
> Intending to start the 13A process now anyway so this may be the last Balickbayan stamp I get.
> 
> Fred


Fred I found out the 13A was the best thing I could do to eliminate all the hassles. Glad I got mine. Now I don't have to play that silly little follow-on ticket game.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I just got my 13a stamp the other day. The only thing I don't like about it is the p2,850 re-entry permit you have to buy at the airport when you leave, but it is good for one year at least. Not that I plan on leaving anytime soon.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

There are pro's & Con's. I have in the past preferred the Balickbayan route as you do not have to deal with immigration at all in no way shape or manner, just leave & come back and get a new stamp in the Passport. This was the best for me as I do prefer to "fly under the radar" so to speak. The least they know of me and my whereabouts the better I like it. Now with the increasing stress of the airports, increased scrutiny of immigration& customs, it is getting to be a bigger hassle along with the costs involved in the other countries. 

Actually had already decided to go for the 13A but had previously made and paid for the reservations of this trip about 9 months ago so I figured I might as well use it.

Fred


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

With a 13a, don't you have to get "exit clearance" or something from Immigration in Manila or Cebu?


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

On a tourist visa I did my exit clearance at the Iloilo office. I asked about it for the 13a and the immigration officer said to do it at the airport. I wonder how long that takes... Actually I would be more comfortable getting it done in advance at the local office.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*ECC Clearance at Airport*



Tukaram said:


> On a tourist visa I did my exit clearance at the Iloilo office. I asked about it for the 13a and the immigration officer said to do it at the airport. I wonder how long that takes... Actually I would be more comfortable getting it done in advance at the local office.


I only did this once and the stop was after the airport tax, this was in 2008, unsure what it looks like now but it was right there in the walk way and had 2-4 windows and it was real quick all you need is pesos, at the time I had dollars so they had to exchange my dollars into pesos, what a shocker for me I wasn't prepared and had no idea why I needed to pay to exit the country along with the airport tax, Geez next time just open my wallet and keep it open the whole time I walk through the airport, I only hope that there will be changes and no more of these costs this all should be worked into the tickets if needed.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*SRRV Extended Courtesy Option*



fmartin_gila said:


> There are pro's & Con's. I have in the past preferred the Balickbayan route as you do not have to deal with immigration at all in no way shape or manner, just leave & come back and get a new stamp in the Passport. This was the best for me as I do prefer to "fly under the radar" so to speak. The least they know of me and my whereabouts the better I like it. Now with the increasing stress of the airports, increased scrutiny of immigration& customs, it is getting to be a bigger hassle along with the costs involved in the other countries. Actually had already decided to go for the 13A but had previously made and paid for the reservations of this trip about 9 months ago so I figured I might as well use it. Fred


Just a thought Fred but weren’t you a leather neck? If so, maybe you served in the Philippines at some stage. If you did, then you might qualify for the SRRV Extended Courtesy option which only requires a visa deposit of US$1,500 as opposed to $20,000 for the Classic SRRV. Another bonus is that you aren’t subject to the annual fee that classic SRRV holders pay. The only snag is that you need a pension of US$1,000 pcm. If you did qualify, it would certainly put an end to the Exit Clearance and all that other malarky. You've probably considered this route already or maybe it's not an option as you didn't serve here or don’t have the pension, but if you did ..........


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

mabrouk said:


> Just a thought Fred but weren’t you a leather neck? If so, maybe you served in the Philippines at some stage. If you did, then you might qualify for the SRRV Extended Courtesy option which only requires a visa deposit of US$1,500 as opposed to $20,000 for the Classic SRRV. Another bonus is that you aren’t subject to the annual fee that classic SRRV holders pay. The only snag is that you need a pension of US$1,000 pcm. If you did qualify, it would certainly put an end to the Exit Clearance and all that other malarky. You've probably considered this route already or maybe it's not an option as you didn't serve here or don’t have the pension, but if you did ..........


Last time I check on the SRRV you did not have to be stationed in the Philippines just had to be exmilitary. Unless they have changed it in the last six months. I asked that specific question because I am retired military but never stationed in the Philippines.
It is true the deposit is only $1500 but you also have a processing fee of $1400.

Chuck


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

bidrod said:


> Last time I check on the SRRV you did not have to be stationed in the Philippines just had to be exmilitary. Unless they have changed it in the last six months. I asked that specific question because I am retired military but never stationed in the Philippines. It is true the deposit is only $1500 but you also have a processing fee of $1400. Chuck


Chuck, Yes, there's a $1,400 processing fee but that's a one-off fee and the overall visa package is a great one for those that qualify. It would certainly remove a lot of Fred's headaches if he qualified (or others like him). Re the military requirements, you're correct in that it doesn't specify that you had to have been stationed here, just that you 'provided military aid and training ....' I only mentioned 'stationed' because Subic Bay was a well know US military base were many American servicemen served or passed through on ships. I've highlighted the particular passage about military requirements in *Bold * below. My info came directly from the PRA. Here's a copy of that e-mail, dated 13 November 2014.

_Dear Mr. .......,
Thank you for your continuous interest in the retirement program of the Philippine government and your enquiry pertaining to retired military personnel. You can apply under SRRV Expanded Courtesy for retired military personnel 50 years old and above. *SRRV expanded courtesy is available to those who provided military aid and training to the Philippine government via a defense treaty or any other similar agreement.* The visa deposit is US$ 1,500.00. In this regard, please submit the following requirements:

a) Accomplished SRRV Application Form (downloadable at PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority) – Information is typewritten and all information requested are answered. See attached form.
b) Medical Certificate (downloadable at PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority) – May be secured from the country of origin. However, said document will be authenticated by the Philippine Embassy/Consular Office nearest the place where the Certificate was secured from. Applicant may opt to secure the Certificate in the Philippines from any licensed physician/clinic/hospital. If the certificate has been secured in the Philippines, there is no need for any authentication. A Medical certificate is only valid within 6 months from the date it was secured. PRA has an accredited clinic and we can assist you in securing said certificate. Kindly see attached form.
c) Police Clearance – An applicant needs to secure this clearance from the country of origin. Said document will be authenticated by the Philippine Embassy/Consular Office nearest the place where the Clearance was secured from. The validity of this document is for 6 months only.
d) NBI Clearance In addition to the Police Clearance, NBI Clearance (Philippine Document) is needed when an applicant has stayed in the Philippines for more than 30 days prior to his application for the SRRVisa. PRA can accompany the applicant in securing this document.
e) Bank Certification - A visa deposit will be remitted to PRA’s designated bank which is the Development Bank of the Philippines (DBP). The Bank will send PRA a notarized Bank Certification after the remittance has been received by the Bank. Just add at least 30 US$ for the bank charges. It will take 7 working days before we can receive said certificate. Please be reminded that under remittance information, it will be under principal's complete name as it appears on the passport.
f) Original Passport with valid stay in the Philippines – In a tourist visa prior to application
g) Photos – 2x2 (12 pieces) in white background and no eyeglasses;
h) Application Fee of US$1,400.00 – This application fee or processing/service fee is a one time payment only and this encompasses all other fees for the Bureau of Immigration and PRA in relation to the application for the SRRVisa. This will be paid in PRA office in cash.
i) authenticated pension document (proof of pension is at least US$1,000.00 a month ) and DD214 by the Philippine embassy/consular office

Applicant will submit the above original documents and 2 sets of photocopied documents. 
Once applicant has submitted all documents and paid all fees in the Office, PRA will process the application papers and bring all documents to the Bureau of Immigration. PRA may only process and submit to the Bureau of Immigration the SRRV application if the applicant is here in the Philippines. After the SRRVisa has been stamped/placed in the passport, PRA will request the presence of the retiree-applicant in the PRA Office to take his Oath of Affirmation as a retiree member. For more information, please visit our website at PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority. Thank you. Very truly yours, .....................Market Specialist, PRA._

Yes, there's a bit of hassle to get it up and running. But once it's done and dusted, like I said above, it's a great visa for those that qualify.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I agree it is a great visa for someone who wants it. But I can get a 13a(temp & perm)" in country for less than $450 dollars versus $2900 and even less than the $450 if they get before they come to the Philippines. SRRV both require you to renew ID cards, plus if you are here you need to get a home country police clearance. Don't see myself leaving the Philippines enough times before I die to make up the difference of the $1400 processing fee.

Chuck


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

bidrod said:


> I agree it is a great visa for someone who wants it. But I can get a 13a(temp & perm)" in country for less than $450 dollars versus $2900 and even less than the $450 if they get before they come to the Philippines. SRRV both require you to renew ID cards, plus if you are here you need to get a home country police clearance. Don't see myself leaving the Philippines enough times before I die to make up the difference of the $1400 processing fee. Chuck


Chuck, thanks for that input. Sort of goes without saying that each person has to decide what’s right for them. Personally, I have no real knowledge of the costs associated with the 13A Visa other than what I’ve gleaned on the forum so I can’t comment too much on that front. 

When making comparisons though, it’s a tad disingenuous to include the $1,500 visa deposit for the SRRV Courtesy as it’s only a deposit after all. Yes, it’s an initial outlay and a consideration, but you do get it back. For comparison purposes, therefore, it would be fairer to use the one off admin fee of $1,400 for the Courtesy against $450 for a 13A. Without knowing the associated costs of the 13A, it’s difficult for me to draw a comparison. Perhaps you or other members could chip in with the annual costs associated with the 13A visa. It might be an intersting comparison for those considering both options.

With regard to other small but helpful benefits, SRRV holders do not require an onward flight ticket when arriving or returning to the Philippines. I think that also applies to the 13A. ACR-I is not required for SRRV holders, nor are Exit Clearance Certificates and the length of stay in the Philippines is indefinite. My understanding is that if you’ve been here for 6-months, the police clearance from your own county is no longer valid and therefore they only require the NBI clearance. I am told that SRRV Courtesy holders do not pay the annual renewal fee that SRRV Classic holders pay and the cost of the new annual ID card would therefore be P150 for postage.

Overall, as you rightly point out, the biggest negative associated with the SRRV is the initial financial outlay. We know the costs of the SRRV Extended Courtesy. To ascertain whether or not the one off payment of $1,400 represents a reasonable deal versus the 13A, it would be interesting to know what the annual costs are for the 13A and what the benefits and negatives are compared to the SRRV Extended Courtesy. Perhaps looking at the figures over a 5 or 10 year period. For example, how long does the 13A last for/ how often do you have to pay the $450? Can you get it straight away or do you have to have another type of visa first? Do you have to show proof of income/ savings? What’s the current cost of the ACR-I and how often do you have to renew it? Do 13A holders have to pay Exit Clearance Certificates and what is the current rate? I suppose those costs depend on how often one leaves the country.

At the end of the day, I surmise the 13A has got to be cheaper, certainly in the first 10 years. Of course it’s linked to marriage to a Filipino whilst the SRRV Extended Courtesy isn’t. The latter is probably more suited to a single expat or one married to someone who isn't a Filipino.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*13a Visa costs and Immigrant Card Renewal Costs*



mabrouk said:


> Overall, as you rightly point out, the biggest negative associated with the SRRV is the initial financial outlay. We know the costs of the SRRV Extended Courtesy. To ascertain whether or not the one off payment of $1,400 represents a reasonable deal versus the 13A, it would be interesting to know what the annual costs are for the 13A and what the benefits and negatives are compared to the SRRV Extended Courtesy. Perhaps looking at the figures over a 5 or 10 year period. For example, how long does the 13A last for/ how often do you have to pay the $450? Can you get it straight away or do you have to have another type of visa first? Do you have to show proof of income/ savings? What’s the current cost of the ACR-I and how often do you have to renew it? Do 13A holders have to pay Exit Clearance Certificates and what is the current rate? I suppose those costs depend on how often one leaves the country.


Non-Immigrant Quota Visa Costs stateside were the $150 fee for the Visa, I also used the mail system so overnight mail charges and you'll need to add a $20 bill to have it shipped back to you overnight and the Complete Physical...ugh I had that done in the US and it cost me over $500 for the physical but you get this done through the VA for free or at much lower cost if you are working and using the VA Clinic, it took me two months to get my 13a Visa in the US through the Philippine Consulate that handles my state, there are 5 consulates in the US.

Yearly cost has been 310 pesos check in fee from Jan - Feb at any Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite Office and then every 5 years the card has to be renewed and that cost is from 2,500 - 3,600 pesos and has to be accomplished at Class "A" Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite office or you'll need to go to the Main Philippine Bureau of Immigration building in Manila. Depending on how close you are to either office is the added costs, mine are 3,500 pesos to rent a Van and all your food costs.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Understand you get the $1500 back at a point in time. But if it is to your dependents at your death does it have the same draw backs as a bank account does here? If so it would be unavailable til the BIR releases it after any taxes were deducted. Even the Courtesy has a yearly fee of $10 or 469 php at today's exchange rate, per year, yes they do not pay the $360 rate that others do. But a 13a is 310 php per year for annual registration. The $450 is a one time payment that includes both the cost for the temp/perm 13a visas processed in the Philippines.

The home country police clearance is required for the SRRV whether you apply in your home country or here, it is only valid for 6 months from issue date. Plus if you have been in the Philippines for 6 months or more you will also need and NBI clearance. The 13a requires the home country clearance if you have been in the Philippines less than 6 months, if you have been here more 6 months you ONLY need the NBI clearance.

Totally agree that the SRRV is great for a single expat or non Filipino couple. Also agree that getting a 13a in your home country is preferable to getting it here. Alas I did not have that option since I did not marry my Filipina til after I came to the Philippines.

Chuck


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I have done quite a bit of investigating and do feel the 13A would be to my advantage both in the short & long term over the SRRV Visa, at least in my circumstances. May or may not be the case for everybody as each ones circumstances are different. 

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> Geez next time just open my wallet and keep it open the whole time I walk through the airport


It sure seems that way doesn't it. I'm surprised there is not a fee to sneeze. Maybe I should delete that as they don't need any more ideas. At least they seem to try to make it easy to pay for all the fees required.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*ECC Clearance cost*



fmartin_gila said:


> It sure seems that way doesn't it. I'm surprised there is not a fee to sneeze. Maybe I should delete that as they don't need any more ideas. At least they seem to try to make it easy to pay for all the fees required.
> 
> Fred


 I wasn't prepared it was my first year after obtaining my 13a Visa and for medical reasons I had to exit the country (found out later it was anxiety...Lol, dang) anyway, so I only had $100 to my name and they got in pesos about $60, I wasn't too happy and I explained to them that I went through the process of getting my Immigrant Visa so why am I getting charged, they must get that response frequently and they just clam up and give the look.

Only trouble with obtaining a 13a Immigrant Visa stateside and through the mail system is that you don't go through a briefing with the Philippine Immigrant officer so I learned everything the hard way, it cost me dearly, had many fines and asked why? That was a challenge also because the staff are so overworked and so many expats at the window, didn't dare use the Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite offices, I thought those spots were private but found out years later that I should have been using them because they aren't private but some of these offices are leased out from law offices or? and that was the reason I didn't pursue that option, but my thinking was wrong I should have used these Satellite office's, would have saved me thousands of pesos in transportation and aggravation costs.


----------

